# Rabbit Hide Ammo Pouch (w/instructions)



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Hey all, said I'd chuck this into hunting as there is a warning of dead animals, I had a tanned pelt up on the wall and have been puzzled what to do with it a good time now and had a few hours free this morning so I got to work. I made a simple little ammo pouch with belt loops perfect for target practice, might be a bit unfit in its current state for hunting if you are anything like me and run down quarry like a mad man as it has no hood to close over it, however ye are all a wise bunch on here so it should be no hassle should you wish.

*All you need is

-a reasonably sized rabbit's pelt, or any similarly sized pelt for that matter that has been tanned and treated

-a scissors or razor

-sewing kit and treated sinew or you can just use string but I'd advise polyester to avoid rot

-pencil, marker, paper, ruler and a compass or something round that fits the curve you make

-a couple of hours and some patience, maybe an odd cuppa as well

Optional*

-buttons

-a binding agent for added strength

So to start off I did a rough drawing until I found something I liked. My dimensions came out to be 12 cm wide (4.7 inches) and the same length. Come down the length half that from the center and mark the width 12 cm again, the distance from here to the bottom is 6 cm and it is from there I did my curves, you can alter this if you wish. To get my curves I had a perfect sized spherical cd holder but you may divide your box up and construct a parabola for a better shape. I then with ruler and marker marked it onto my hide. Side note here you may want to have both sides facing the same way to have the hair run parallel.









Once that's done you may begin to cut them out until you have them like such.









Now you can make your belt loops or whatever fastening system you choose, I will leave you at it as the dimensions pertain to your method, it's not to difficult. Then choose the side you like least and sew them on above the curve of your pouch, you may then begin to sew the two sides together, make sure the two top corners and the bottom are secure as that is where your thread will most likely give. You may use your binding agent at this stage if you chose to do that.

All going well you should have something similar or better than this. Good luck.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Good idea I didnt think Rabbit hide was tough enough


----------

